# Barack Obama ist neuer US-Praesident.



## riedochs (5. November 2008)




----------



## Goliath110 (5. November 2008)

Jo, meinen Glückwunsch an ihn


----------



## darksplinter (5. November 2008)

Find cih gut so....endlich mal wieder ein Demokrat .....
Es kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. November 2008)

meine Stimme hätte er gehabt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. November 2008)

Hoffentlich räumt der jetz endlich mal auf -.-^^

Meine stimme hätte er auch gehabt


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (5. November 2008)

ja ist echt gt das wieder ein demokrat an der spitze steht, obama hat zwar nicht soviel erfahrung aber er hat ahnung von wirtschaft und das ist das was  amerika jetzt braucht.
auch wird ein "farbiger" als präsi vielen amerikanern zeigen das sie mit ihrem neonazi kurs falsch liegen.

mfg


----------



## Overlocked (5. November 2008)

Endlich mal wieder ein guter Präsident


----------



## caine2011 (5. November 2008)

hoffe das es nun etwas friedlicher zu gehen wird auf unserem schönen planeten...........


----------



## Doc_Evil (5. November 2008)

Ich hätte keinen von beiden gewählt aber wünsche ihm das er es überleben wird!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. November 2008)

Thehe, hab heute keine Vorlesungen, konnte daher die Nacht durchmachen ...... schön UT3 gezockt und mit meinen Ami.Clankollegen gelabert .... haben alle ausnahmslos Obama gewählt, von daher: Congratz ^^

Wir ham auch schon gefeiert im Chat


----------



## Cattivo (5. November 2008)

Ein historischer Moment - ein Schwarzer zieht als Präsident ins weiße Haus ein!

Meine Glückwünsche an Obama. Ich denke, dass ein Demokrat Amerika endlich mal wieder in die richtige Richtung lenken wird und Obama ein guter Mann dafür ist. Meine Stimme hätte er jedenfalls auch gehabt


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2008)

Ich bin erleichtert und konnte heute morgen nicht schlafen, weil ich so aufgeregt war...dann der Hammer, es ist Obama geworden..die Aufregung hat sich also gelohnt..bin erleichtert..

es ist ein sympatischer Kerl..wenn nicht er hätte es Hillary gemacht..


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. November 2008)

Hoffentlich erweist er sich nicht als völlig überbewertet.

Ich finde es geradezu erschreckend wie alle auf Ihn abfahren, grenzt schon an Fanatismus, gerade von Deutschen Medien hat man ausschließlich positives gehört.

Ich finde den Typen auch megasymphatisch, aber mal ehrlich was verstehen wir Deutschen schon von amerikanischen Politikern?

Den Weg den er zu gehen versprochen hat kann ich nur unterstützen, das hört sich alles sehr gut an, aber umsetzen wird er nicht alles können, soviel sollte jedem Obama-Fanboy klarsein.

Hauptsache das sinnlose Blutvergiessen wird schnellstmöglich beendet und die AMIs konsumieren wieder vermehrt Deutsche Produkte, es geht ja auch um Arbeitsplätze bei uns.

Allein Daimler hat seit Beginn der Bankenkrise Verkaufsrückgänge von 25-30% zu beklagen und jeder weiß wie bescheiden es um unsere Autobauer aussieht.

Hoffen wir das beste!

Gratuliere Mr.Obama


----------



## greenline (5. November 2008)

Ich bin amerikaner,und Es ist gut das Obama Gewonnen hat. Amerika wird nur besser Statliche Krankenkasse endlich mal es gibt viele die kein geld für einen Doctor haben und das war  ungerecht den jeder mench hat das recht behandelt zuwerden (Aertztlich behandelt zuwerden). Ich denke Obama Macht das am 20 Januar zieht er ins Weiße Haus ein.Meine stimme hatte er und Herzlichen Glückwunch an Obama.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. November 2008)

Ich dachte, Obama wollte nur für Kinder eine Krankenversicherungspflicht einführen?
Schade finde ich eigentlich, dass er wenig darüber gesagt hat, *wie* er die Staatsschulden etc. verringern möchte.

Gut finde ich, dass er die Reichen wieder stärker besteuern möchte, dafür die ärmeren Leute steuerlich entlasten.

Aber eines geht mir nicht in den Kopf: Warum herrscht in den USA immer noch ein veraltetes Wahlsystem? Obama (Stand: 4.11.08, 07:38 Uhr) hat 52% der Stimmen, aber 338 Wahlmänner auf seiner Seite.
Ebenso kann es sein, dass jmd die Mehrheit der Stimmen haben kann, dafür aber weniger als die erforderlichen 270 Wahlmänner bekommt, also verliert.
Eben warum (falls ich falsch liege, bitte korrigieren) bekommt ein Kandidat alle Wahlmännerstimmen, auch wenn er "nur" zu ca. 55% bekommen hat?

Trotzdem: Es kann nur besser werden und zum Glück sind die Demokraten mit einen charismatischen Kandidaten ins Weiße Haus eingezogen (bald ).
Er wird bestimmt ein besserer Insolvenzverwalter als es McCain hätte sein können.

Außerdem: Meine Stimme hat er wegen seinem Sozialplan (was er schon gemacht ahtte), den Plänen zum Waffenrecht und der Einstellung zur Umwelt.


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2008)

Super! Habe es heute in der Früh bei msn.at gelesen ... 

Ich hätte ihn natürlich auch gewählt. Ich finde auch seine Rede absolut beeindruckend: Link
 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## Amigo (5. November 2008)

Bush is gone! 
Bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten 4 Jahre...


----------



## blaubär (5. November 2008)

Yep, Topsache 
Ich hoch auf Obama. Ist aber schon heftig, wenn man dem seinen Lebenslauf sieht. Top, dass er das geschaft hat!


----------



## exa (5. November 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> auch wird ein "farbiger" als präsi vielen amerikanern zeigen das sie mit ihrem neonazi kurs falsch liegen.



lass doch bitte diese unqualifizierten aussagen...

das es obama ist freut mich, jedoch eine feststellung hinterher: kann nur besser werden, er wirds leicht haben und sich hoffentlich nicht darauf ausruhen...

auch die medienpolitik sollte er mal gründlich umkrempeln!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2008)

FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten 4 Jahre...


 
Solange er nicht nach Dallas fährt.... 

Ich will Hillary haben.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. November 2008)

Ach die alte Schachtel, stehst Du auf Oma's?

Ernsthaft, die Amis haben halt keinen Bock mehr auf alte Zöpfe und das ist auch gut so. 
Zeit für nen Neuanfang ohne Altlasten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2008)

Aber ich fand Bill klasse und mit Hillary wäre auch Bill wieder bei der Musik gewesen.
First Gentleman eben.


----------



## riedochs (5. November 2008)

Ich habe die ganze Wahlnacht auf der ARD geschaut: Die haben mal Trucker gefragt. Deren Begründung warum sie Obama nicht wählen obwohl diese Demokraten sind: "I don't like niggers"

Das zeigt doch wo Amerika noch steht.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (5. November 2008)

Nein, das Wahlergebnis zeigt wo Amerika steht, nicht die Aussage einzelner Hohlköppe.

Und das finde ich sehr beachtlich, wenn man bedenkt wie es noch in den 1960er Jahren dort zuging.


----------



## DOTL (5. November 2008)

Tjo, ich bin mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.

Auf jeden Fall war es gestern ein sehr langer aber doch auch sehr spannender Wahlabend. 
Hier in der Hauptstadt war die Stimmung auf jeden Fall extrem ausgelassen. Ich habe das ganze bei einer der offiziellen Feiern verfolgt und bin dann spaeter woanders weitergetingelt. War schon schick. Ueberall gab es verschiedene Wahlfeiern, Parties und Public Viewing. Bis spaet in die Nacht sind die Autokorsos durch die Stadt geheizt und haben sich ueber den Wahlausgang gefreut. Zum Zeitpunkt als auf dem grossen CNN-Screen der Haken neben Obamas Namen gesetzt wurde, sind sich Dutzende Leute in die Arme gefallen und ein riesiger Jubelschrei ist durch die Massen durchgeheizt. 
Allerdings, hier in der Stadt waehlen seit Generationen die meisten die demokratische Partei. Die GOP (Grand Old Party = Republikaner) kommen hier selten auf ein hoeheres Stimmergebnis als 25%.

Man merkt auf jeden Fall, dass ein amerikanischer Wahlkampf deutlich anders, ausgelassen und emotionaler gefuert wird als einer in Deutschland. Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch in D verschiedene Adpationen des US-Wahlkampfstils, ob das nun positiv oder weniger positiv ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Letztlich, ich denke, dass die halbe Welt mit diesem Ergebnis gerechnet hat. Nur, in den USA sah es zeitweise anders aus, trotz verschiedener Umfragen. Haeufig ist es so, dass gerade am Wahlabend dann doch noch andere Faktoren mit rein spielen und dementsprechend die Werte anders aussehen, was u.a. auch der sog. Bradley-Effekt beschreibt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. November 2008)

Die Wahrheit


----------



## bobby (6. November 2008)

bin gespannt wie er mit der finanzkriese umgeht (hoffentlich ist er kein so schlechter schauspieler wie der unbeliebte bush)


----------



## AndreasMarkert (6. November 2008)

Hab nen Bericht über Bush gesehen, der soll  privat ein sehr freundlicher Typ sein, richtig Kumpelhaft und sehr beliebt bei Nachbarn und Freunden.

Sein Pech das er als Präsident immer etwas dümmlich und Weltfremd rüberkam und keine Gelegenheit ausließ sämtliche Fettnäpfchen der Welt genüßlich zu durchwaten.

Im Prinzip wollte er doch nur seinem Vater beweisen das er auch was gebacken bekommt, leider mit schlimmen Folgen für den ganzen Globus.

Wer weiß, vielleicht ist es einer der verkanntesten Männer unserer Zeit, allerdings kann ich den Kerl auch absolut nicht leiden und bin froh das er ab Januar nicht mehr so oft die Gelegenheit dazu hat Unheil über die Menschheit zu bringen.

Sein Nachfolger muss erstmal beweisen das er nicht nur ein gutaussehender, rethorisch geschickter und mit sehr viel Vorschusslorbeeren bedachter Präsident wird, sondern auch mit überzeugenden Taten und vor allem mit Hirn und Herz sein wichtiges Amt in das rechte Licht zurückrückt.

Bin da guter Hoffnung, aber wissen kann das niemand.

Mc Cain's Rede nach Obamas Sieg sollte man auch mal lobend erwähnen, ein wirklich fairer Verlierer, Respekt!
Mir kam es ein wenig so vor das er erleichtert war nicht die Verantwortung für den von Bush verzapften Mist übernehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Lebun Lexad (6. November 2008)

Gefällt mir Gut, der Obama.  Legen ja alle große Hoffnungen in seine Politik. Na hoffentlich wird es ihm NICHT wie JFK ergehen.

YouTube - Guten Abend =D
Kleiner Scherz


----------



## theLamer (6. November 2008)

jetzt freuen sich alle... noch
ich hätte ihn auch gewählt...

_ABER: _ Der Typ wacht jeden Morgen mit SOO einer großen Latte auf


[mit einer großen latte an aufgaben...

, die nur sehr schwer umzusetzen sind und die erwartungen sind meines erachtens zu groß...]


Er gefällt mir aber auch, genauso wie euch


----------



## Cattivo (6. November 2008)

Große Latten sind manchmal auch vorteilhaft ;P

Aber mal im Ernst: Natürlich wird er es schwer haben, bei dem Scherbenhaufen, den Bush hinterlassen hat. Aber das war ihm sicher schon vorher bewusst und mit dem nötigen Ehrgeiz wird er mit Sicherheit einige, wenn auch nicht alle, Probleme in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. November 2008)

Ich finde Obama war udn ist die best mögliche Wahl.
Und lustige Bilder gibts jetzt auch wegen ihm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. November 2008)

das sagt alles über das wahlergebniss aus meiner sicht


----------



## taks (6. November 2008)

ich bin mal gespannt was der die nächsten vier Jahre so anstellt.
Irgendwie bin ich nicht so recht von ihm überzeugt, bei ihm scheint es so als wäre alles so leicht. Aber wenn man z.B. die Truppen aus dem Irak abzeiht, gehts da unten noch schlimmer zu als jetzt... Oder ein Krankenkassen System aufbauen, mit welchen Krediten?

naja, abwarten und instant coffee trinken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Hab nen Bericht über Bush gesehen, der soll  privat ein sehr freundlicher Typ sein, richtig Kumpelhaft und sehr beliebt bei Nachbarn und Freunden.




Das hilft einem beim regieren leider nicht.
Da wären eher Weitsicht, Intelligenz, gute Kenntnisse von Gesellschaft, Markt, Wissenschaft oder zumindest Geographie gefragt.
Notfalls gehts auch mit guten Freunden, die diese aufweisen.

Hatte Bush aber alles nicht.


----------



## DOTL (10. November 2008)

Allerdings ist fuer die Regierung ansich nicht der US-Praesident alleine verantwortlich. Klar, wenn man die US-Verfassung betrachtet, so werden dem Praesident durchaus grosse Moeglichkeiten gegeben, wie z.B. Befugnisse in die Geldpolitik (z.B. Ernennung des Direktors der Fed) oder auch im Gerichtswesen (Ernennung der obersten Richter) oder auch die Befehlsgewalt ueber die Streitkraefte.
Letztlich ist aber der gesamte Stab verantwortlich und richtungsweisend. Der Praesident handelt meistens auf Anweisung bzw. Rat seiner Berater. Gegenwaertig wird dem Vize-Praesident Cheney eine sehr grosse Rolle zugewiesen. Uebrigens, der Vize-Praesident ist u.a. auch der Vorsitzende des Senats.

In der Obama-Regierung wird wohl Biden auch keine kleine Rolle spielen.


----------



## rob21 (12. November 2008)

Richtig. Der Präsident ist vor allem auch eine Galionsfigur an der sich die Leute aufrichten können. Einen Großteil an Verantwortung trägt in der Tat er, aber die "Checks & Balances" der US-Verfassung schränken ihn doch mehr ein als man allgemein glaubt. Man mag es kaum glauben, aber die Leute dort sehnen sich nach etwas Positivem, neuem Elan, neuen Impulsen.


----------



## Bommel789 (1. Dezember 2008)

stimmt überhaupt nicht

Barack Obama wird neuer US-Präsident

Und, das ist doch scheiß egal wer das wird, es wird sich für uns eh nix ändern.


----------



## DOTL (1. Dezember 2008)

taks schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt was der die nächsten vier Jahre so anstellt.
> Irgendwie bin ich nicht so recht von ihm überzeugt, bei ihm scheint es so als wäre alles so leicht. Aber wenn man z.B. die Truppen aus dem Irak abzeiht, gehts da unten noch schlimmer zu als jetzt... Oder ein Krankenkassen System aufbauen, mit welchen Krediten?
> 
> naja, abwarten und instant coffee trinken


 
Uebrigens, der Truppenabzug im Irak folgt zu Gunsten von Afghanistan. Sprich, die Truppen werden im Irak abgezogen und (teilweise) nach Afghanistan verlegt, um dort staerker gegen die Taliban vorgehen zu koennen. Afghanistan ist zudem der groesste Drogen-Produzent, wogegen die Nato-Verbaende nun auch vorgehen sollen.
Die Truppen im Irak werden staerker durch paramilitaerische Einheiten ersetzt. Schon jetzt gehen die meisten der riskanten Jobs an Firmen wir Blackwater & co. Angesichts dessen erscheint der genannte Zeitraum von 16 Monaten nicht zu unrealistisch.
Zudem, zwei Kriege auf einmal koennen selbst die USA rein finanziell nicht dauerhaft bewaeltigen. Schon jetzt kosten die Kriege jaehrlich mehr als der gesamte Haushalt der BRD.

Im Gegensatz zu den Ueberlegungen welche H. Clinton mehrfach vorstellte, gilt das allgemeine Gesundheitssystem (die neue Krankenkassen-Version) hauptsaechlich fuer Kinder und Jugendliche. Jenes soll aehnlich aussehen, wie das aktuelle Krankenkassenmodell, welches bereits fuer US-Beamte gilt.
Irgendwo habe ich eine Summe der jaehrlichen Mehrbelastung von 20 Mrd. gelesen, muesste es aber nochmal genauer nachschauen.

Tjo, ansonsten hat das neue Regierungsteam nunmehr Kontur angenommen. Die grossen drei Posten sind bereits mit Geithner, Gates, Clinton besetzt. Fehlt, wenn ich mich nicht ganz taesche, nur noch das DHS, womit die wichtigsten Ministerien gesetzt waeren.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find es gut das mal ein "dunkelhäutiger" (sorry wenn ich es so ausdrücke)  Präsident wird.  Und dann auch noch in so einem land was nur so trotzt von rechter gewalt......  (ok nicht überall, aber ich war selbst 1 jahr da und ich find es da schlimmer als in passau)  Naja   Hoffen wir mal das er die amtszeit gut übersteht    und das er seine arbeit gut macht.  Hat ja nich nur AMerika zu regieren sondern zum teil die ganze welt (siehe handel, krieg ect)  

Ich denk es ist eine neue zeit angebrochen....... mal sehn ob ne gute oder schlechtere


----------



## c0re (16. Dezember 2008)

Bommel789 schrieb:


> stimmt überhaupt nicht
> 
> Barack Obama wird neuer US-Präsident
> 
> Und, das ist doch scheiß egal wer das wird, es wird sich für uns eh nix ändern.



NIX kann man nun auch nicht sagen. Immerhin ist der US-Präsident der mächtigste Mann der Welt (das zwar auch nur theoretisch) und kann schon eine Menge bewirken. 

Für den einzelnen europäischen Bürger wird sich bestimmt nichts grundlegendes ändern, doch in der Welt wird es sicherlich (bzw. hoffentlich) Veränderungen geben.


----------



## Piy (22. Dezember 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erweist er sich nicht als völlig überbewertet.
> 
> Ich finde es geradezu erschreckend wie alle auf Ihn abfahren, grenzt schon an Fanatismus, gerade von Deutschen Medien hat man ausschließlich positives gehört.
> 
> ...




jeder, der am wahlmorgen tv gesehen hat, der sollte angst haben vor den amis, die haben lauter "yes we can" geschriehen als jeder hardcore-nazi "heil ******". die amis sind jetzt etwa auf dem entwicklungsstand von nazi-deutschland, und zum thema krieg hat obama ja auch seine eigenen ansichten, die ganz bestimmt nicht friedlich sind.
wurd ja heir auch schon geschrieben:
"Uebrigens, der Truppenabzug im Irak folgt zu Gunsten von Afghanistan. Sprich, die Truppen werden im Irak abgezogen und (teilweise) nach Afghanistan verlegt, um dort staerker gegen die Taliban vorgehen zu koennen."


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Dezember 2008)

Piy schrieb:


> jeder, der am wahlmorgen tv gesehen hat, der sollte angst haben vor den amis, die haben lauter "yes we can" geschriehen als jeder hardcore-nazi "heil ******". die amis sind jetzt etwa auf dem entwicklungsstand von nazi-deutschland,...


Die Amerikaner sind nun mal sehr National eingestellt...
Das kann und darf man nicht mit Nazi Deutschland vergleichen.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Dezember 2008)

Welcher Präsident der USA hatte mal keinen Krieg angefangen oder zumindest fortgeführt?

Es ist ja auch kein Krieg, sondern ein bewaffneter Konflikt. Sicher

Die Grenze von Nationalismus und Patriotismus ist mehr als fließend. Auch wenn es böse klingt und wohl (hier) oder sonstwo nicht öffentlich gesagt werden sollte.

In den USA ist das Potenzial für beides da und für die Konsequenzen daraus. 

"Blicken wir in die Ferne sehen wir immer die anderen bei ihrem schlimmen Tun. Dabei merken wir gar nicht, dass wir schon selbst dabei sind es zu wiederholen."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2008)

In den USA ist man aber auch an eine multiethnische Gesellschaft gewöhnt und hat ein Demokratiebewußtsein, von dem sich das heutige Deutschland 3 Scheiben abschneiden könnte...
Ein Umschwung zu "Nationalismus" mag also prinzipiell möglich sein, aber eine auf Rassismus aufbauende Diktatur nicht. Da es in den USA vorerst auch nicht an "Lebensraum" mangelt (und im Osten eh kein Land ist), dürfte ein Vergleich mit Deutschland in den 30er Jahren nicht alzu viele Ähnlichkeiten aufzeigen.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Dezember 2008)

Was in den USA dringend geändert gehört, ist das Wahlsystem. Wahlmänner schön und gut, aber das stammt aus den Zeiten ohne Internet, Telefon und Übernachtbriefzustellung. Ist die Frage, ob das noch billig  ist, wenn manche US-Staaten "mehr" Wert sind, als andere.

Sicherlich wird es keine Rassendiskriminierungen geben und schon gar nicht eine Diktatur (wobei ein amerikanischer Präsident durchaus ähnliche Machtbefugnisse hat, wie damals der Reichskanzler, bevor dieses Amt von den Nazis korrumpiert wurde). Ich blicke da auch sorgenvoll in Richtung Osten zum ehemaligen kalten Erzfeind, wie ein Rechtssystem ausgehöhlt wird.

Es geht mir hauptsächlich um den Umgang mit anderen Staaten, vor allem Staaten, die nicht Industrieland sind, aber auch mit der UN/NATO. Keiner kann verhindern, wenn die USA irgendwo einmaschiert, verurteilen ja, aber was bringt es?

Genau dieser ignorierende Umgang - vor allem wenn es um "bewaffnete Konflikte" (manche nennen es Krieg) geht, wird extrem von der Bevölkerung unterstützt. Die lauten Antikriegs-Rufe kamen erst, als der Karren in den Dreck gefahren wurde (um mal wieder auf Deutschland zurück zu kommen - 1. Weltkrieg).

Mal herausfordernd gefragt: Wie viele Tote fehlen noch in Afghanistan und Irak, um auf 6.000.000 zu kommen?

Wir sehen, wie man dahin kommt ist egal. Die Konsequenz bleibt aber... Tot.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. Januar 2009)

Wer guckt die Vereidigung?

Warum immer so viel "Gott" bei den Amis eine Rolle spielt...

btw: jetzt stimmt der Threadtitel


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wer guckt die Vereidigung?



Ich nicht. Mir geht das auf die Nerven, wie die Amis den vergöttern. Ist zwar bei jedem neuen Präsi so, aber diesmal ja besonders extrem. Die tun alle so als ob der der Messias wär. Am Ende werden sie dann alle den Weg der Sandale Obamas beschreiten...
Nichts gegen ihn, er kann ja nichts für. Aber ich zweifle dran, dass der die ganzen Versprechungen halten kann. Aber in jedem Fall ist er besser als McCain.



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> seit 30 Minuten ist die Welt eine bessere, Bush ist weg!



Das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Januar 2009)

seit 30 Minuten ist die Welt eine bessere, Bush ist weg!


----------



## BMW M-Power (20. Januar 2009)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> . Aber in jedem Fall ist er besser als McCain


 Nicht nur besser als McCain, sondern auch ne Ganze ecke besser wie Georg W. Bush !
Die leute hätten ihn vorhin mit Eier und Tomaten bewerfen sollen !



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> seit 30 Minuten ist die Welt eine bessere, Bush ist weg!



Jopp, seh ich genau so !


----------



## schub97 (21. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Nicht nur besser als McCain, sondern auch ne Ganze ecke besser wie Georg W. Bush


ne ecke?ne haupstraße!


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> ne ecke?ne haupstraße!



Hauptstraße ??

Autobahn !


----------



## boss3D (22. Januar 2009)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Die leute hätten ihn vorhin mit Eier und Tomaten bewerfen sollen !


Das haben sie nach Bush`s Angelobung gemacht und er musste daher in einem Wagen zum Weißen Haus gebracht werden. Urspünglich war ein Fußmarsch durch die Menschenmassen geplant ...  

Viel besser hätte es mir gefallen, wenn Obama Bush mit einem Tritt in den Allerwertesten verabschiedet hätte.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## willy (22. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das haben sie nach Bush`s Angelobung gemacht und er musste daher in einem Wagen zum Weißen Haus gebracht werden. Urspünglich war ein Fußmarsch durch die Menschenmassen geplant ...
> 
> Viel besser hätte es mir gefallen, wenn Obama Bush mit einem Tritt in den Allerwertesten verabschiedet hätte.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



lustiger hätte ichs gefunden, wenn obama bush mit schuhen beworfen hätte :>


----------



## computertod (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab zwar nichts gegen Obama, aber irgendwie hab ich was gegen Farbige , nicht falsch verstehen, is aber so 
ich find Obama jedenfalls besser als Bush, mein Wunsch an ihn wäre, dass er mit dem Irakkrieg schluss macht


----------



## boss3D (22. Januar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nichts gegen Obama, aber irgendwie hab ich was gegen Farbige , nicht falsch verstehen, is aber so


Das _(dieser "Effekt")_ hat sogar einen Namen und viele Meinungsforscher wussten knapp vor den Wahlen nicht, ob die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung schlussendlich doch eine weiße Person einem schwarzen Kandidaten vorziehen würden. Ich denke, für deine Einstellung kann man dir nichtmal einen Vorwurf machen, auch wenn ich sie für falsch halte ...


computertod schrieb:


> ich find Obama jedenfalls besser als Bush, mein Wunsch an ihn wäre, dass er mit dem Irakkrieg schluss macht


Nunja, einen Krieg _(Irak)_ zu beenden, nur um die Soldaten in einen anderen _(Afgahnistan)_ schicken zu können, halte ich auch nicht für eine finale Lösung ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (22. Januar 2009)

Die Erde ist echt eine schlechte Welt >_<


----------



## boss3D (22. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Die Erde ist echt eine schlechte Welt >_<


Und welche Spezies hat sie zu dem gemacht, was sie heute ist?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## potzblitz (22. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nunja, einen Krieg _(Irak)_ zu beenden, nur um die Soldaten in einen anderen _(Afgahnistan)_ schicken zu können, halte ich auch nicht für eine finale Lösung ...



Naja, ein Krieg ist es ja nicht direkt in Afgahnistan, sonst wären ja nicht unsere Bundeswehr da  Spätestens wenn die Republikaner in 4 oder 8 Jahren wieder dran sind gibt es wieder einen Krieg (auf Vermutungen ) und dann wieder von einen Bush, gibt ja noch genug davon:


Am 6. Januar 1945 heiratete George H.W. Bush Babara Pierce. Die beiden haben sechs Kinder:


George W., geboren 1946 (der 43. US-Präsident)
Pauline Robinson (Robin), geboren 1949, gestorben 1953
John (Jeb), geboren 1953 (1998-2007 Gouverneur Floridas)
Neil, geboren 1955
Marvin, geboren 1956
und Dorothy, geboren 1959.


Aber ob Obama das alles einhalten kann was er versprochen hat...??? Er ist ja auch nur ein Politker und wo soll das ganze Geld herkommen, bei der Staatsverschuldung in Amerika?

Wie heißt es so schön: Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## computertod (23. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nunja, einen Krieg _(Irak)_ zu beenden, nur um die Soldaten in einen anderen _(Afgahnistan)_ schicken zu können, halte ich auch nicht für eine finale Lösung ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ich mein ja nicht nur den Irakkrieg, sondern den ganzen sch*** da drunten


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

Ich finds toll mit den ganzen Fanartikeln mit Obama drauf.
Ich warte schon darauf bis der erste NV-Kartenhersteller ne "Obama OC Edition" rausbringt.
mit 100% Übertaktung


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Ich warte schon darauf bis der erste NV-Kartenhersteller ne "Obama OC Edition" rausbringt.
> mit 100% Übertaktung



Ich glaube das würde eher AMD machen. 
Hmm, wie könnte sowas heißen....
.
.
.
vielleicht:

Black Edition


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hmm, wie könnte sowas heißen....
> .
> .
> .
> ...


so was Ausländerfeindliches

ne NV passt da schon, Obwohl ich glaube AMD hat das geld gerade etwas nötiger
also doch Black Edition


----------



## boss3D (23. Januar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ich mein ja nicht nur den Irakkrieg, sondern den ganzen sch*** da drunten


Man kann zu dem Thema stehen, wie man will, aber man muss dennoch zugeben, dass die Welt durch die Präsenz der US-Truppen in den arabisch/islamischen Staaten sicherer ist, als sie es ohne wäre. Wenn man keinen Druck auf die terroristischen und fundamentalistischen religiösen und politischen Gruppierungen machen würde, hätten die viel mehr Handlungsfreiraum und wozu der führen würde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen: 
- die meisten arabischen Staaten hätten Diktaturen
- fast jeder dieser Staaten wäre Atommacht
- die Bevölkerung in diesen Staaten müsste vollkommend nach den Vorstellungen ihrer politischen/religiösen Führer leben und sowas, wie Menschenrechte und faire Gesetze würde es nicht geben.

Das Hauptproblem ist eben, dass dort 2 völlig verschiedenen Kulturen aufeinandertreffen und dass es immer Menschen geben wird, die sich lieber bis zum Tod gegen die Besatzer wären, anstatt mit ihnen zu kooperieren. Wenn nämlich die Bevölkerung beispielsweise im Irak friedlicher wäre und es kaum/keine Anschläge auf die US-Truppen gäbe, hätten die keinen offiziellen Grund mehr, dort zu bleiben und eine UNO-Truppe würde zur Sicherung auch reichen.  

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt, wie Obama mit dieser heißen Kartoffel umgehen wird. Zumindest, was Guantanamo betrifft, kann er ja schon erste Erfolge verzeichnen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (23. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Man kann zu dem Thema stehen, wie man will, aber man muss dennoch zugeben, dass die Welt durch die Präsenz der US-Truppen in den arabisch/islamischen Staaten sicherer ist, als sie es ohne wäre. Wenn man keinen Druck auf die terroristischen und fundamentalistischen religiösen und politischen Gruppierungen machen würde, hätten die viel mehr Handlungsfreiraum und wozu der führen würde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen:
> - die meisten arabischen Staaten hätten Diktaturen
> - fast jeder dieser Staaten wäre Atommacht
> - die Bevölkerung in diesen Staaten müsste vollkommend nach den Vorstellungen ihrer politischen/religiösen Führer leben und sowas, wie Menschenrechte und faire Gesetze würde es nicht geben.
> ...


 
^^da hast du recht. nur es gibt zuviele verschwörungstheoretiker und bush hasser die sowas nicht glauben wollen.. wir können froh sein das bush dort einmal aufegeräumt hat, ohne dem will ich nicht wissen wie es heute aussehen könnte.


----------



## boss3D (23. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ^^da hast du recht. nur es gibt zuviele verschwörungstheoretiker und bush hasser die sowas nicht glauben wollen.. wir können froh sein das bush dort einmal aufegeräumt hat, ohne dem will ich nicht wissen wie es heute aussehen könnte.


Öhm ... "aufgeräumt" ... überleg dir mal, wie das rüberkommt! Das sind auch Menschen, wie wir und der Krieg hat denen sehr viel Leid und Zerstörung gebracht. Die Mehrheit der Menschen in dieser Gegend sehnt sich nach Frieden und all den Freiheiten, die wir haben. Nur die Machthaber lassen diese eben nicht zu und versuchen durch Propagande, die Menschen gegen die "böse westliche Welt" einzustellen ...

Ich wollte in meinem vorigen Posting keinesfalls den Irakkrieg rechtfertigen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Krieg, so schlimm er auch war, etwas noch Schlimmeres verhindert hat. 

Was den Krieg allerdings wirklich schlecht gemacht hat, waren die vielen saublöden Kommentare eines unwissenden US-Präsidenten "Ich war enttäuscht, als ich erfuhr, dass Saddam garkeine Massenvernichtungswaffen hatte ..." und die ständigen Gerüchte, dass das Öl der Gegend das primäre Ziel wäre. Jedenfalls hätte der Krieg kurz nach Erreichen des "offiziellen" Ziels schnellstmöglich beendet werden müssen und man hätte viel mehr auf ein stabiles Polizeisystem sowie internationale Friedenstruppen setzen müssen, um der Bevölkerung zu zeigen, dass das nicht bloß eine Machtdemonstration der USA war ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## willy (23. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ich jedenfalls würde nicht drauf wetten, das sich diese menschen innerhalb der nächsten hundert jahre ändern.



und wie sie sich ändern werden, vorallem wenn das öl knapp wird, wie wilde tiere werden wir alle kämpfen


----------



## boss3D (23. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> und wie sie sich ändern werden, vorallem wenn das öl knapp wird, wie wilde tiere werden wir alle kämpfen


Also das glaube ich am Allerwenigsten. Bis das Öl wirklich aus ist, wird man schon längst auf alternative Treibstoffe umgestiegen sein ...

Der Mensch konnte sich in seiner Geschichte bis jetzt noch an alles anpassen. Wieso sollten wir nicht auch das wieder schaffen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also das glaube ich am Allerwenigsten. Bis das Öl wirklich aus ist, wird man schon längst auf alternative Treibstoffe umgestiegen sein ...
> 
> Der Mensch konnte sich in seiner Geschichte bis jetzt noch an alles anpassen. Wieso sollten wir nicht auch das wieder schaffen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Die Möglichkeit eines Krieges nur des "schwaren Goldes" wegen, hatte ich für wahrscheinlicher als, wenn Außerirdische landen 

Es gibt doch schon jetzt Kriege wegen Öl ! Irak - Kuwait - USA oder glaubst du die USA hätten eingegriffen wenn es dort kein Öl gibt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Druck auf die terroristischen und fundamentalistischen religiösen und politischen Gruppierungen machen würde, hätten die viel mehr Handlungsfreiraum und wozu der führen würde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen:
> - die meisten arabischen Staaten hätten Diktaturen
> - fast jeder dieser Staaten wäre Atommacht
> - die Bevölkerung in diesen Staaten müsste vollkommend nach den Vorstellungen ihrer politischen/religiösen Führer leben und sowas, wie Menschenrechte und faire Gesetze würde es nicht geben.



Nur so als Randnotiz: Nicht wenige dieser Staaten (darunter auch enge Freunde der USA) haben eine Diktatur oder absolute Monarchie (einzelne waren aber mal auf dem Weg, sie abzuschaffen - bis sich jemand eingemischt hat), Atomtechnologie in diesem Kulturkreis wurde wärend des Kalten Krieges als Dienst für Verbündete eingeführt und natürlich lebt die Bevölkerung in den existierenden absoluten Staatsformen genau so.




Sash schrieb:


> ^^da hast du recht. nur es gibt zuviele verschwörungstheoretiker und bush hasser die sowas nicht glauben wollen.. wir können froh sein das bush dort einmal aufegeräumt hat, ohne dem will ich nicht wissen wie es heute aussehen könnte.



intakt.


----------



## willy (23. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit eines Krieges nur des "schwaren Goldes" wegen, hatte ich für wahrscheinlicher als, wenn Außerirdische landen
> 
> Es gibt doch schon jetzt Kriege wegen Öl ! Irak - Kuwait - USA oder glaubst du die USA hätten eingegriffen wenn es dort kein Öl gibt



es gab nie außerirdische und es wird nie welche geben, ufos gehören den nazis aber das is ein anderes thema...

wir haben 30 jahre um auf alternative sachen umzusteigen, dabei ist wind- und solarkraft nicht genug... Wasserstoff, bzw Fusionsenergie ist die einzige alternative, aber um das zu beherrschen sind wir zu dumm, ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass dies geschafft wird


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> es gab nie außerirdische und es wird nie welche geben, ufos gehören den nazis aber das is ein anderes thema...
> 
> wir haben 30 jahre um auf alternative sachen umzusteigen, dabei ist wind- und solarkraft nicht genug... Wasserstoff, bzw Fusionsenergie ist die einzige alternative, aber um das zu beherrschen sind wir zu dumm, ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass dies geschafft wird



Naja, wenn ich mir so manche Mitmenschen anschaue, kann man direkt Denken die kommen von da oben 

*Barack Hussein Obama *wird es auch nicht schaffen das die Amerikaner weniger Energie (Strom , Benzin) verbrauchen.


----------



## willy (24. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir so manche Mitmenschen anschaue, kann man direkt Denken die kommen von da oben



aus dem reich der träumer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2009)

Nö, von hohen einsamen Bergen, von wo aus die Welt intakt aussieht, wo die Luft sauber und die Bildung/Nachrichtenversorgung schlecht ist


----------



## DOTL (26. Januar 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> *Barack Hussein Obama *wird es auch nicht schaffen das die Amerikaner weniger Energie (Strom , Benzin) verbrauchen.


 
Na ja, gegenwärtig laufen in den USA einige Bestrebungen verschiedene Gesetztesrichtlinien, welche einen geringeren Energieverbrauch erzielen wollen. Dazu gehören u.a. auch neue Abgasnormen für die Automobilindustrie.
Wenn diese Regelungen auch für andere Industriezweige merklich greifen, dann könnte man durchaus den allgemeinen Energieverbrauch reduzieren.
Ein Beispiel wäre vielleicht die Anwendung neuer, verbesserter Energiezertifikate. Oder auch die Möglichkeit eines Energiepasses für Häuser. In Deutschland stellt jene Regelung eher einen Flop dar, in den USA könnte es vielleicht eher klappen, da dort andere Isolierungen und Baumöglichkeiten genutzt werden, wodurch noch etlicher Spielraum gegeben ist. So verwendet man in Europa hauptsächlich Ziegelsteine, während man in den USA sehr häufig noch Backsteinziegel findet, welche kaum isolierend wirken. Das ist allerdings auch eine Frage der Bauvorschriften und der Baukosten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube größerer Druck auf den US-Immobilienmarkt ist zur Zeit eine eher unpopuläre Maßnahme


----------



## willy (26. Januar 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Na ja, gegenwärtig laufen in den USA einige Bestrebungen verschiedene Gesetztesrichtlinien, welche einen geringeren Energieverbrauch erzielen wollen. Dazu gehören u.a. auch neue Abgasnormen für die Automobilindustrie.
> Wenn diese Regelungen auch für andere Industriezweige merklich greifen, dann könnte man durchaus den allgemeinen Energieverbrauch reduzieren.
> Ein Beispiel wäre vielleicht die Anwendung neuer, verbesserter Energiezertifikate. Oder auch die Möglichkeit eines Energiepasses für Häuser. In Deutschland stellt jene Regelung eher einen Flop dar, in den USA könnte es vielleicht eher klappen, da dort andere Isolierungen und Baumöglichkeiten genutzt werden, wodurch noch etlicher Spielraum gegeben ist. So verwendet man in Europa hauptsächlich Ziegelsteine, während man in den USA sehr häufig noch Backsteinziegel findet, welche kaum isolierend wirken. Das ist allerdings auch eine Frage der Bauvorschriften und der Baukosten.



heute oder gestern gab es in bonn eine versammlung, weil eine neue gemeinschaft gegründet wurde (name ist mir entfallen, heißt glaub ich I.R.E.N.A. oder so) 450 Vertreter von 120 Staaten waren dabei, 30 haben haben Unterschrieben (es geht darum, mehr geld in Erneuerbare Energien zu stecken und effizienter daran zu arbeiten) China, Russland und USA haben nicht unterschrieben... Deutschland ist einer der Staaten, der dies leitet...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2009)

Abwarten, wie sich Deutschland positioniert, wenn es nicht um Absichtserklärungen, sondern um handfeste wirtschaftliche Aspekte z.B. im Handel mit USA, Russland oder China geht...


----------

